# Headache Time (PX125 developed in Tylenol)



## neelin (Dec 18, 2008)

Kodak PlusX ISO125 b/w film
I move on to Tylenol as a developer:
(2'[email protected]'C stand):
2 Tylenol (5''mg tablets acetaminophen)
'.9 grams wine bottle sanitizer/preservative (sodium metabisulfite, from a wine store)
1.5 grams lye (sodium hydroxide, from home soap craft shop)
5''ml water
(how much chemicals are required?  a canadian dime (similar to american) weighs 1.75 grams)
fixer: 3'ml 12-'-' fertilizer in 3''ml water.









robert
this is really a neat mix. it is a close knock-off of commercially available Rodinal, and uses chemicals that are easy to get & quite cheap, in North America & elsewhere I assume.  the heavy grain is mostly from non-agitation.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool !!!
You have me interested ............ in winter!!


----------

